# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Проблема с pfm-шрифтами в Windows 10

## Cop

Уважаемые знатоки, прошу помощи.
На работе стоит Windows 10, обладающая странной особенностью: она удаляет установленные в системную папку Fonts шрифты с расширениями pfb, pfm и afm. Остаются только ttf и otf. 
Вернее, ставиться шрифты ставятся и даже работают. Но до перезагрузки. После этого шрифты из папки исчезают.
При этом в адобовской папке шрифтов они стоят и никуда не деваются.
Для остальных программ, использующих подобные шрифты, приходится использовать "костыль" типа Фонтнавигатора.
Хотелось бы знать, что это за фигня и можно ли её как-то побороть малой кровью?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Не может ли быть такого, что установленное в системе защитное решение удаляет их как подозрительные? Бывают случаи паранойи у некоторых антивирусов.

----------


## Cop

Хм... Об этом я как-то не подумал. Надо будет Аваст выключить на пару-тройку дней и посмотреть, что получится.
Спасибо за подсказку.

----------


## Cop

Upd. Оказывается, система не удаляет шрифты, но просто их не подгружает или не даёт к ним доступа другим программам. Причём через стандартный виндузовый проводник pfm- и pfb-шрифты не видно, только через файловый менеджер типа Far'a или Тотала.
А вот если попытаться открыть такой шрифт в системной папке Fonts чисто посмотреть, он становится виден - до перезагрузки системы.
Странная какая-то десятка...

----------

